# coming up with Database error?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Is anoyone else getting this wehn they try to look at their messages ?










Database errorThe UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum database has encountered a problem. 

  Please try the following:


Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

Open the www.uk-muscle.co.uk home page, then try to open another page.

Click the Back button to try another link.


 The www.uk-muscle.co.uk forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 

We apologise for any inconvenience. 


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When I click setting, yes.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

me carnt get on anything but posts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

when i clicked likes


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually when I try clicking any of the setting, profile etc pages it comes up.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Im no expert but i think its a database error?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yep me too now


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

must be an attack or sum shat.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Im no expert but i think its a database error?





Fatstuff said:


> yep me too now


I'm starting to think the same thing.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

were all doomed, doomed i tell ya!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

another attack?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> another attack?


Wat r u a parrot! :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

so a database is like a base for data?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

It could be a denail of service attack, Glad i was the first to think this


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Wat r u a parrot! :lol:


what r u a parrot?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Wat r u a parrot! :lol:


I thought he was more like a detective? No?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what r u a parrot?


:laugh:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I thought he was more like a detective? No?


inspector no clue :lol:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Clicked settings so i can join the database error crew, im in!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Clicked settings so i can join the database error crew, im in!


You were never out!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

this is a shared experience folks, it will make us stronger

like this


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

what's going down .. ohhh am sh!tin myself like when we used to get a black out in the old days ......


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I think its the start of the end


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I fkn hope this isn't another attack like before.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> this is a shared experience folks, it will make us stronger
> 
> like this


 :crying: i want a new mobile.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Fawk it lads grab all ya canned goods & reasonable adjustable dumbbells , get in ya basements & await further instruction....this could be it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

im moving down to the basement and taking cover this is going crazy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't click on 'settings'........ :confused1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

We will fight them on the beaches!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Can't click on 'settings'........ :confused1:


yer none of that stuff works now kida.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Simspin said:


> We will fight them on the beaches!


you fight them on the beaches im off


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> you fight them on the beaches im off


Well i smelled something but did not want to say


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im running and im not looking back!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think there may be a problem with the database, although that's just my gut feeling.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I think there may be a problmg:em with the database, although that's just my gut feeling.


Wish i had brains like you


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Happens when i click my name..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm hearing rumours of a database error... anyone here know if this is true?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I heard its something to do with the government getting rid of uk baised websites to do with aas in the run up to the olympics


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The country's going to the dogs. What is wrong with people today. Robbing politicians!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, maybe not like the New York Blackout (more of an opportunity for peeps like me and Bob, than a hassle, lol)! Sorry Bob! But, tis' a pain, what's going on!!! I Need routine!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Its the french!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

It's always the French, I dropped a cookie today, fvcking French!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Stuey said:


> It's always the French, I dropped a cookie today, fvcking French!


nothing more sneaky than a french man!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

what the governmet are using french people to block sites like the farmers block the roads?

Genius


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll use one (or Three) as Deadlift Material, oh, zenophobia, you gotta love it, I hate the French more than I do the Germans!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I think its flinty trying to hack the site.......

Watch in a min when his membership changes red and says "Moderator"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not the best time to try and get the iphone app to work then :cursing:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuey said:


> Yeah, maybe not like the New York Blackout (more of an opportunity for peeps like me and Bob, than a hassle, lol)! Sorry Bob! But, tis' a pain, what's going on!!! I Need routine!


Just sent you a pm, did you get it? The screen went off, when I tried.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Stuey said:


> It's always the French, I dropped a cookie today, fvcking French!


<~~~ French u cvnt 



Simspin said:


> nothing more sneaky than a french man!


I agree we are VERY sneaky !!



Wheyman said:


> what the governmet are using french people to block sites like the farmers block the roads?
> 
> Genius


MI6 is doing it..



Stuey said:


> I'll use one (or Three) as Deadlift Material, oh, zenophobia, you gotta love it, I hate the French more than I do the Germans!


lol Glad I dont hate the British people since am proud to be French

:whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can not get to PM's, likes, reps, all I can do is get to posts.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yesss i just got it. bastardssssss


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

No such luck Lats, it's all fvcked, argh! Routine slipping away, life meaningless, Aldi shop coming up!!!! Oh, I feel so ill!!! Get this sorted, Please Admin, I'm a busy Man, I have to go to Aldi, as mentioned, then chat up forty year old women in the pool, then I have to check out a sex toy link that a female member gave, just to look mind, I ain't pegging meself with a Dildo! This, Thankfully is not a Sexual Urge, pus, I have notifications, probs telling me to 'shut the fvck up', understood Captain, however, what's going on? Is it The French????!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Database error

The UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum database has encountered a problem.

Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

Open the www.uk-muscle.co.uk home page, then try to open another page.

Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.uk-muscle.co.uk forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

No such luck Lats, it's all fvcked, argh! Routine slipping away, life meaningless, Aldi shop coming up!!!! Oh, I feel so ill!!! Get this sorted, Please Admin, I'm a busy Man, I have to go to Aldi, as mentioned, then chat up forty year old women in the pool, then I have to check out a sex toy link that a female member gave, just to look mind, I ain't pegging meself with a Dildo! This, Thankfully is not a Sexual Urge, and, I have notifications, probs telling me to 'shut the fvck up', understood Captain, however, what's going on? Is it The French????!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I can not get to PM's, likes, reps, all I can do is get to posts.


Do you think it's something to do with the thing the data is stored in Hacks? You know, what's it called now...


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Double Tap, I mean post! And Ready and Waiting, Thanks, but you're not a Mod! Then again, if Hacks doesn't know, ah well, time for the noose and my pull-up bar, not to kill myself, just for some asphyxiation fun! Joke, this is V. dangerous and all the newspapers will report that you died in a ****ing accident and peeps will be sniggering at your Funeral! Don't do it!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Stuey said:


> No such luck Lats, it's all fvcked, argh! Routine slipping away, life meaningless, Aldi shop coming up!!!! Oh, I feel so ill!!! Get this sorted, Please Admin, I'm a busy Man, I have to go to Aldi, as mentioned, then chat up forty year old women in the pool, then I have to check out a sex toy link that a female member gave, just to look mind, I ain't pegging meself with a Dildo! This, Thankfully is not a Sexual Urge, pus, I have notifications, probs telling me to 'shut the fvck up', understood Captain, however, what's going on? Is it The French????!!!!


Are you smoking crack?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Fcuk I may actually have to go to the gym and talk rubbish instead of sitting on here


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

No Dunc, however, if you're offering!!!! This is why I need to keep it stable! I am sure everything is being done that's being done, thanks Admin!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Stuey said:


> No such luck Lats, it's all fvcked, argh! Routine slipping away, life meaningless, Aldi shop coming up!!!! Oh, I feel so ill!!! Get this sorted, Please Admin, I'm a busy Man, I have to go to Aldi, as mentioned, then chat up forty year old women in the pool, then I have to check out a sex toy link that a female member gave, just to look mind, I ain't pegging meself with a Dildo! This, Thankfully is not a Sexual Urge, and, I have notifications, probs telling me to 'shut the fvck up', understood Captain, however, what's going on? Is it The French????!!!!


 :ban:


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Ban???? At least PM me, if you have a problem! I'm only joking Dude!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, you can't!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

So its back up and running, anyone know what went wrong?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> So its back up and running, anyone know what went wrong?


No, but I am still not getting email notifications. :cursing:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm looking into the email notifications issue.

The database issue was caused by a script causing php errors.

The errors themselves weren't really a problem... but they were being logged.

Consequently we ended up with a 45GB log file which filled up all available disk space.

It's sorted now - thanks Robsta for alerting me to the problem.

L


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Everything been ok so far... Good work guys.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I still am not getting email notifications.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Just recently this site has become as slow as slow thing on a slow day, typing a reply is a nightmare.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nidge said:


> Just recently this site has become as slow as slow thing on a slow day, typing a reply is a nightmare.


Wow, my thing is never slow, they don't call me minute man for nothin:lol:

Oh, sorry, I think I am off topic. :whistling:


----------

